# Banda ancha móvil de 21 megas.



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.elexpertodigital.com/noticia.php?id=803

Os lo creeis..?


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 11, 2009)

yo tengo un conexión móvil de 7.2 mbps (hdspa) i el ultimo test me marco mas o menos 6mbps
viendo que los japoneses tiene tarifa plana de 21mbps hace como 3 años. me lo creo pero la verdad si no estas en un sitio con mucha cubertura i poco poblado no llegara a esos extremos


----------



## electrodan (Nov 11, 2009)

La velocidad *teórica*... Esto es algo así como los watts PMPO.


----------



## Earl (Nov 11, 2009)

Bueno no se si sea el lugar para preguntarlo pero esque he tenido esta duda desde hace mucho y veo que electrodan puede ayudarme, pregunto a maestros y no saben responderme, me gustaria saber que son los Watts PMPO que obviamente no es la potencia rms, me gustaria saber d donde sale este tipo de potencia y lo que significa PMPO, gracias


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 11, 2009)

la pmpo es la potencia pico que puede suportar un altavoz durante un tiempo corto creo que era de unos 10ms lo que significa no tengo ni idea

edit Peak Music Power Output creo que es su significado


----------



## Earl (Nov 11, 2009)

oooh! ahora to es mas claro!! gracias renanvinicius =D


----------



## electrodan (Nov 11, 2009)

Busca PMPO en el foro, se ha hablado mil veces en el foro sobre eso. De todas formas, te lo resumo para que no mantengas conceptos erróneos: PMPO es un número que eligen los encargados de la venta y la publicidad del equipo, independientemente de las características técnicas de este último. Es decir, es simplemente un número alto que se utiliaza para obtener ventas.


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 11, 2009)

teóricamente es lo que e puesto yo. otra cosa es que los del marketing ponga otros números para decir mira el mio es de 2000w i el tuyo es solo 100w .etc etc


----------



## electrodan (Nov 11, 2009)

Técnicamente, PMPO es un pico de potencia por un tiempo determinado, pero al menos que se explicite ese tiempo, los watts PMPO carecen de fundamento.


----------



## Penny (Nov 22, 2009)

jajjajajajjaaja
se desviaron del tema
la verdad habia escuchado, algo de un interneth super veloz
pero aun estaba en face de prueba, 
creo que la investigacion realizada era en inglaterra
la verdad no recuerdo muy bien


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Increible! me provoca cierta envidia, yo tengo 1mb y con suerte, aunque está en periodo de prueba aún.


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 15, 2010)

Aun falta implemetar esas clases de redes para garantizar la velocidad que dicen


----------



## djgarrido (Ene 16, 2010)

a mi, mi iphone me marcó 3.5mbps en 3G, localidad benidorm (alicante) osea España. Asi que yo me lo creo y de sobra...


----------



## FedericQ (Feb 17, 2010)

Las redes inanambricas umts hsdpa estan creciendo rapidamente yo vivo en venezuela valera estado trujillo y en una zona rural y con un modem usb he conseguido hasta picos  de 2mb/s y en promedio 600kb/s nada mal par un sitio que de vaina hay cobertura celular... pienso que este tipo de tecnologia es la que se va a imponer debido a los costos de la infraestructura.... e instalacion rapida... saludos...


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 18, 2010)

Ergon dijo:
			
		

> a mi siempre me va super lento.... habra que esperar



 ¡Que buen chiste!


----------



## sfg88 (Feb 18, 2010)

Google esta trabajando en redes FTTH con velocidades de 1 Gbps, asi que los 21 Mbps me parece agonizante, sino vean el siguiente enlace:

Internet de 1 gigabit, Gentileza de Google


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 19, 2010)

Muy interesante, pero eso son pruebas, y además en Estados Unidos, para que eso llegue a España, tendrán que pasar MUCHICIMOS años, y si llega seguro que no llegaran a los 500Mbs, ya que esto es España.


----------



## richitard (Feb 21, 2010)

m¿? ps no se a que se refieran aqui, el estandar que apenas esta siendo aprobado para redes inalambricas es el 802.11 n con el q t puedes conectar a multiples repetidores, y llega ahsta los 600Mbps ( no crean que es la velocidad de internet, es la velocidad de conexion ¬_¬) y para redes mas grandes el 802.16  que es una WiMax y abarca hasta 48km de diametro, es lo q hiban a poner en la ciudad de Mexico, pero no les autorizan las frecuencias, y llega a 70Mbps, lo de google y los japoneses no se que estandar usen, porque deben de usar uno, aunque no me lo creo mucho


----------



## harry_zerg (Feb 22, 2010)

seria espectacular 
de verdad


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 22, 2010)

richitard dijo:


> no crean que es la velocidad de internet, es la velocidad de conexion



No entiendo, la velocidad que marca *ésta prueba* ¿cual de las dos velocidad es?

¿Es como decir la Velocidad RMS y la Velocidad PMPO?   jajaja no me pude resistir


----------



## zxeth (Feb 26, 2010)

No se si alguien mas leyo la noticia de google, pero ahi dice exactamente 1 gigabit. 1 gigabit son 125 megabytes. Por eso cuando descargamos archivos nos dice que baja a 120kb/s ya que esa seria una velocidad alta para 1 megabit de internet y esa es la mas comun ahora vendida. Igual imaginence solo bajar un juego que pese 10gb en solo 80 segundos. Fua eso si que es velocidad.

Para los que quieren saber de donde saque las cuentas es

1byte=8bit=1caracter
1mbit=125kbytes
1gbit=125mbytes


----------



## yofede08 (Feb 28, 2010)

yo vivo en un pueblo que el internet mas grande es de 512kb/s que con suerte bajas algo a 64kb/s .asi que si tubiera 21mb seria dios jajajja eso aca no llega ni en pedo.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

jajaja con suerte tenes 64 y ese es el maximo maximo de tu banda ancha, todos los que quieran saber su verdadero ancho de banda dividan el ancho de banda por 8 y ahi les da el resultado


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2010)

Nooooooo "internetH" con H ???? 

"jajaja con suerte tenes 64 y ese es el maximo maximo de tu banda ancha, todos los que quieran saber su verdadero ancho de banda dividan el ancho de banda por 8 y ahi les da el resultado"
No se que hablas de dividir por 8 si no mencionas ninguna unidad  para pasar de Kbits/S a Kbytes/S se divide por 8


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2010)

si que las mencione, las unidades estan 2 respuestas mas arriba jajajaja


----------



## richitard (Mar 3, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No entiendo, la velocidad que marca *ésta prueba* ¿cual de las dos velocidad es?
> 
> ¿Es como decir la Velocidad RMS y la Velocidad PMPO?  jajaja no me pude resistir


 
La velocidad que te marca esa prueba en realidad es la tasa de descarga o subida que tienes, una velocidad de conexión es la que puedes realizar dependiendo el protocolo que utilizes, si es Ethernet ahi varios estandares y a distintas velocidades que dictan la norma IEEE 802.3 entre otras, si es una conexión wifi la dicta la 802.11 b,g o n, la mas nueva es la n y que se supone llega a 600Mbps, por eso cuando te conectas con tu red inalambrica si es g, dice que esta conectado a 54Mbps pero haz la prueba de ese link y no te va a marcar esa velocidad, ya??


----------

